# Can you hear their heartbeat?



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

So after your birds have a good old fly around and you lift them to your ear, can you hear their heartbeat? I can hear it sometimes in mine when they haven't even been flying. It's fast and obviously it needs to be a real quiet room. It sounds a bit like when you hear a helicopter off in the distance. I'm just wondering if this is normal or if it is indeed their hearts I'm hearing.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I just did this and I heard it! it does sound like a helicopter! But is it just the heart or the breathing and the blood rushing around too? Either way it's really fast! 

When Murray has a mad fly and lands she sometimes pants really fast for a couple of seconds. It's so cute!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, that's normal.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes it is normal and yes their hearts beat very fast compared to ours.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Birds have a very fast resting heart rate as part of their quick metabolism. They use much more energy relative to their size than we do.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have never heard it, but if they are perched on the end of my finger after flying I can feel their pulse. It is very quick as you say.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay great, that's a relief! One has had psittacosis so everything sends me into a panic now haha. I thought it was their little hearts but I had to be sure! Thanks guys.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I have never tried it, but I LOVE when you candle an egg at a few days, and you can SEE their little heart going a hundred miles an hour! It's the most amazing thing!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's pretty cool.  When Coco sits really close to my ear I can hear his heartbeat too.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*heartbeat*

Once when I was at the vet she let me hear Bennie's heart through the stethoscope. Sounds like a little motorboat!


----------

